# College kids with freshwater tanks?



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am a college student and I have a freshwater tank with a red belly piranha. I was hoping to meet some other college students with freshwater tanks.


----------



## Chevelle (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey there  I'm doing some online college classes, does that count? Haha...I have freshwater tanks.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Chevelle said:


> Hey there  I'm doing some online college classes, does that count? Haha...I have freshwater tanks.


Ahaha yes . But what type of fish do you have!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in my senior year and keep freshwater planted tanks. There are 4 tanks totaling around 90 gallons.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am also in college and working on setting up my first freshwater tank. It will be heavily planted with lemon tetra.


----------



## cdouglas2993 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey I'm a freshman at KSUA and I have a 35 Gallon with 3 dalmation mollies, a red wag Platy, a pleco, and just today I spoiled myself and got a Betta. I'm in love haha


----------



## deman3 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am in an accelerated BA degree program an MNU in KS. I have a 55g African Cichlid tank with roughly 13 Kenyi's, a Bristlenose Plec, an Otocinclus, and a large Feather-fin Syndontis.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow very nice! I think its great to have a fish tank in college, but its very rare seeing them. The only hard problem with them is the mobility. Going home for the summer is a pain in the butt.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I'm in college and I've got a tank.. 28 gal with a pair of GBRs, harlequin rasboras, neons, and some corys. Oh, and a ADF.


----------



## alwaysoc0nfused (Sep 26, 2011)

Im a college student at GRCC in Grand Rapids, MI. I have a 55 gallon tank thats been up and running for 3 weeks. The only fish i have in there are 6 zebra danios. Im still havnt decided what to stock the tank with.


----------



## lilras (May 2, 2011)

I'm in my sophmore year of college. I have a 10g and 60 g. Great to see college students on here with the same hobby


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

lilras said:


> I'm in my sophmore year of college. I have a 10g and 60 g. Great to see college students on here with the same hobby


very nice. I think its just hard to bring up a big tank past a 29g. I love seeing the hobby grow and kids starting at younger ages in this hobby.


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a freshman at University of Phoenix online and I have a 30 gallon with assorted Mollies, Platties, an albino rainbow shark, 2 fiddler crabs, 2 ghost shrimp, a baby rubbernose pleco and a small chinese algae eater  I spoil my fish so much...my next student loan check will probably be all spent on another set-up!


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Groovysunflowers said:


> I'm a freshman at University of Phoenix online and I have a 30 gallon with assorted Mollies, Platties, an albino rainbow shark, 2 fiddler crabs, 2 ghost shrimp, a baby rubbernose pleco and a small chinese algae eater  I spoil my fish so much...my next student loan check will probably be all spent on another set-up!


Lol yes any spare money that comes to me is usually spent on my fishtank  I cant resist.


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

alwaysoc0nfused said:


> Im a college student at GRCC in Grand Rapids, MI. I have a 55 gallon tank thats been up and running for 3 weeks. The only fish i have in there are 6 zebra danios. Im still havnt decided what to stock the tank with.



Yeah Grand Rapids! That's my home, when I'm not studying at NMU in Marquette, MI. I'm a Freshman this year with a 10 gallon tank. I have 3 platys and 2 guppies.


----------

